# Too Much Pooping



## oakleysmommy (Feb 20, 2011)

Purina is ok ..u are feeding the puppy chow? alot of dogs do great on ProPlan. if he has a sensitive tummy you can try California Naturals Chicken/Rice or Lamb Rice puppy formula. There are more calories in it so you will have to feed less..have you tried cutting back on the amount of food you are feeding him? you said 3 cups total a day? maybe do 2.5 total a day if you overfeed just alittle it will cause loose stools and i would also cut out the milkbones as they can be causing it as well. try the food alone as treats. also others will input but some parasites linger and may not show up on a fecal..i have had my share of mushy poop and my puppy going 7 times a day pretty much soft always even if they were firm it was too much poo for a day..i have him on Wellness LBP and he is doing great now. Also there is ProPlan for sensitive tummies


----------



## oakleysmommy (Feb 20, 2011)

also i looked at the ingredients in the puppy chow...the first ingredient is corn you want the first 2 ingredients to be chicken,lamb, or a protein "meal" like chicken meal... a good place to start is www.dogfoodanalysis.com... just to give you an idea what to look for in a food...they are rated a 1 star which is lowest to 6 star...no grain free tho for a puppy too much calcium


----------



## oakleysmommy (Feb 20, 2011)

i would first be sure no parasites, then give him a diet of white rice/boiled chicken for a few days..transition to new food slowly. if you switch off puppy chow do 3-4 days of 3/4 old food 1/4 new food. then 3-4 days 1/2old 1/2 new, and 3-4 days 1/4 old 3/4 new then you should be on all new.. probiotics are great. i use digestive enhancer from Natures Farmacy online just google it..


----------



## Luccagr (Feb 25, 2011)

Try to give him a little pumpkin (about 1 tablespoon per day) and see if his poop solidifies. For dogs with sensitive tummies, it's usually lots of trial and error before you find THE FOOD for him.


----------



## oakleysmommy (Feb 20, 2011)

Luccagr said:


> Try to give him a little pumpkin (about 1 tablespoon per day) and see if his poop solidifies. For dogs with sensitive tummies, it's usually lots of trial and error before you find THE FOOD for him.


 yes pumpkin, ive never used it have you?? and maybe the cottage cheese he is having a problem with? (dairy)


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

Please ignore dogfoodanalysis. Their site rates foods by a simple set of unscientific rules that have nothing to do with how dogs actually do on the food.

I'm not a fan of puppy chow either, but dogfoodanalysis (with all due respect to oakleysmommy) is full of crap.


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

PS - ProPlan is great and what you're describing sounds like a pup with giardia or coccidia throwing false negatives on fecal tests (which they frequently do). Can your vet prescribe metronidazole just in case?


----------



## Tuckers Mom (Nov 12, 2010)

Try a gradual transition onto a lamb/rice formula to see if that helps. Lamb is one of the LEAST allergenic to dogs and many thrive on it when all other protein options are exhausted. Frustrating I know, Tucker has gone through a looooong list of foods until I found one that finally is giving him the nutrition he needs and firmer stools. I feed him Lamaderm by Natural Life. It's a Lamb/brown rice formula, and is corn, soy, and wheat free, all common food allergens to dogs. Good Luck!


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

tippykayak said:


> PS - ProPlan is great and what you're describing sounds like a pup with giardia or coccidia throwing false negatives on fecal tests (which they frequently do). Can your vet prescribe metronidazole just in case?


I would ask your vet about metronidazole as it does sound like either giardia or coccidia. Also, many dogs don't handle dairy well so I'd discontinue the cottage cheese.


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

Tuckers Mom said:


> Try a gradual transition onto a lamb/rice formula to see if that helps. Lamb is one of the LEAST allergenic to dogs and many thrive on it when all other protein options are exhausted. Frustrating I know, Tucker has gone through a looooong list of foods until I found one that finally is giving him the nutrition he needs and firmer stools. I feed him Lamaderm by Natural Life. It's a Lamb/brown rice formula, and is corn, soy, and wheat free, all common food allergens to dogs. Good Luck!


Loose stools are not a typical reaction to allergies, so switching to less common allergens is unlikely to solve the problem.

Also, chicken, beef, and pork are more common allergens than corn, soy, or wheat.


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

It sounds like you leave the food out all day for him, is this correct?


----------



## Tuckers Mom (Nov 12, 2010)

tippykayak said:


> Also, chicken, beef, and pork are more common allergens than corn, soy, or wheat.


 
+1 to the above. Also I would have the vet check for the Intestinal stuff like Giardia.


----------



## oakleysmommy (Feb 20, 2011)

i see Frazier passed in January? i am very sorry..Your dogs are handsome


----------



## CO_Dog_Lover (May 19, 2011)

I commented on the other post in the health section, but I would take him off the purina. It's one of the worse foods out there... doesn't even contain real meat. Proplan is slightly better, but I'd personally go with something that has zero grains such as wellness core or taste of the wild. 

The other suggestions regarding giardia and other parasites is great too =)


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

CO_Dog_Lover said:


> I commented on the other post in the health section, but I would take him off the purina. It's one of the worse foods out there... doesn't even contain real meat. Proplan is slightly better, but I'd personally go with something that has zero grains such as wellness core or taste of the wild.
> 
> The other suggestions regarding giardia and other parasites is great too =)


Many dogs cannot form solid stools on many of the grain free foods that are out there, so I wouldn't encourage that kind of switch.

Also, if you're referring to byproduct meals, they are indeed "real" meat. They're muscle meat, organ meat, and bone, ground together. It's a different ingredient than pure muscle meat, but not an inferior one.


----------



## CO_Dog_Lover (May 19, 2011)

tippykayak said:


> Many dogs cannot form solid stools on many of the grain free foods that are out there, so I wouldn't encourage that kind of switch.
> 
> Also, if you're referring to byproduct meals, they are indeed "real" meat. They're muscle meat, organ meat, and bone, ground together. It's a different ingredient than pure muscle meat, but not an inferior one.


I know many dogs that are able to form stools on grain free foods, but each dog is different and there's nothing gained or lost by at least trying. 

I'll give you that in regards to the byprodcuts... that its a form of real meat, though it is indeed inferior to true muscle meat. It's left over scraps from whatever animal ground together... carcasses, organs, feet, undeveloped eggs, ect... 

But anyways...I digress... I just tossed out a suggestion and the OP can either take it or leave it. I would at least try switching to a better quality foods and many companies will mail you free samples to try so you dont have to waste money buying something that may or may not work.


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

CO_Dog_Lover said:


> I know many dogs that are able to form stools on grain free foods, but each dog is different and there's nothing gained or lost by at least trying.


There could certainly be something lost by trying a rich food that could make the dog's intestinal symptoms worse. Lots of dogs thrive on grain free foods, but it's not a switch I would recommend to dogs who are already struggling.




CO_Dog_Lover said:


> I'll give you that in regards to the byprodcuts... that its a form of real meat, though it is indeed inferior to true muscle meat. It's left over scraps from whatever animal ground together... carcasses, organs, feet, undeveloped eggs, ect...


While it might be more gross than muscle meat if you're a person, byproduct actually has a wider profile of nutrients than muscle meat. There's nothing nutritionally inferior about a foot or a kidney, even if it doesn't look as appetizing on the butcher counter if you're a person. They're two different ingredients, but the only way byproduct inferior is in its ability to appeal to people.


----------

